# Vitamin C before bed...



## r0dxx (Jul 30, 2005)

Is it ok to take it right before bed? And does it matter if I just have it with an 8 oz glass of water?


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

Have to take vitamins with food....
Vit C before bed is fine.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 1, 2005)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> Is it ok to take it right before bed? And does it matter if I just have it with an 8 oz glass of water?


why are you doing this?


----------



## chris2489 (Aug 1, 2005)

I usually take it before and after i lift.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 1, 2005)

I usually take it in the AM and after I am done with a workout. I never take it before bed. It doesnt make sense. What plausible benefit is derived from taking it before bed? Vitamin C can act as a sort of diuretic. I think.


----------



## maze (Aug 4, 2005)

Take vit C (2g) after workout, since your body deplets it with sweat. And Vit C is better absorbed thru the morning when your metabolism is faster.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 4, 2005)

taking anti oxidants before bed is a great idea, continue to do this with 16-24 oz of water


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2005)

nobody has answerred my question: why take it at night?!


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> nobody has answerred my question: why take it at night?!


Vitamin C is best taken 2 times a day.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 4, 2005)

so you can mop up the free rads that your body produced during the day




check this out lol 
"Vitamin C applied vaginally has the ability to increase the acidity of the vagina, potentially inhibiting the growth of bacteria associated with BV. The new study investigated the effect of intravaginal administration of vitamin C in 91 women with BV. The women were assigned to receive either a placebo or 250 mg of vitamin C (ascorbic acid) per day for six days. The participants were instructed to insert one tablet vaginally each night before bed. The presence of BV and related symptoms was assessed at the beginning of the study, and one and two weeks after the treatment was discontinued. "
http://www.pccnaturalmarkets.com/health/Newswire/Back_issues/newswire_2004_11_11_2.htm

now thats a supplement!


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Vitamin C is best taken 2 times a day.


wrong actually

like anything you supplement in general....absoarbtion is always optimal in frequent small doses


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2005)

but doesnt vitamin c act as a sort of diuretic in some cases? I have heard that competitors use it to squeeze more water out. Why would you want that before bed?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Vitamin C is best taken 2 times a day.


who gives a shit about the time of day? I wanna know why you'd take it BEFORE BED GODAMMIT!


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2005)

ASSPUNCTURE said:
			
		

> wrong actually
> 
> like anything you supplement in general....absorption is always optimal in frequent small doses


2x a day is frequent, I take it 3x a day.
And you're wrong water-soluble Vitamins need to be taken more often than fat-soulble Vitamins. Fat soluble vitamins are stored by the body, water soluble vitamins are not.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2005)

this conversation has no point whatsoever. you are arguing a really stupid point. everyone knows the beneficialty of vitamin c. that was proven a hundred years ago. so, who the hell cares? I wanna know why you'd take it at night and no one can come up with a friggin reason! uggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> this conversation has no point whatsoever. you are arguing a really stupid point. everyone knows the beneficialty of vitamin c. that was proven a hundred years ago. so, who the hell cares? I wanna know why you'd take it at night and no one can come up with a friggin reason! uggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


I think you are missing the point. You need to take it 2 or 3 times a day for best results, at bed time or not doesn't matter, just take it every 8-12 hours.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 5, 2005)

Better Vitamin C from a real lemon than from a tablet or  powder.


----------



## GFR (Aug 5, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Better Vitamin C from a real lemon than from a tablet or  powder.


Hey Nick how much vit C is in 1 lemon, my mom eats one or 2 a day....I didnt realise it was for the vit C.


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't know


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd like to go to bed with Vitanin C


----------



## Nick+ (Aug 5, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> I don't know




Something here about it:

http://www.naturalhub.com/natural_food_guide_fruit_vitamin_c.htm


----------

